# Help me check my site please . . .



## Canon Fan (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I finally have a functional version of my website. Most of the pics are not what will ultimately reside there but much more just for something to fill the test pages for now. Some may look over/undersharpened or a little low quality due to the compression (I tried to keep every image below 55k for loading time).

Please take a look and let me know if I have overlooked any details so far (other than the missing e-mail addy on the contact page!). 

I am also quite interetsed in how fast or slow the load times are on dial-up connections. Would also be interested to hear about any browser problems with netscape (I'm just too lazy to install it right now and check myself  )

Let me know what you think overall (just be gentle please :blushing: )

Steffen Photography 



P.S.- LaFoto, you may find an answer to a question you have asked on my site


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm afraid that checking websites is outside the scope of the Critique Forum, which is  for the criting of individual images. The usual place for this sort of thing is the Personal & Professional Photography Websites Forum - which is where I am moving it to.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 9, 2005)

Ah yes I knew that, now that it is moved I am almost positive that no one will care or look. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey CanonFan, I checked out your site and I must say, I think it has a very pleasing look.  The background picture is interesting and unobtrusive.  The site is very easily navigated and since your links are all from the homepage, you can easily go to the other galleries.  It has a nice look I think. Two things I noticed, (1) your contact page doesn't have an email address making it difficult for potential clients to get in touch and (2) I might be tempted to put more wedding portraits in your gallery.  It seems like wedding photography is kind of a cash-cow and I would think that prospective brides would want to see more of that kind of work. 

Just my .02


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya mind sharing what software you used to develop this site?  Also, I meant to comment before, you have some nice quality pictures on your site which really helps it also.


----------



## Aoide (Jul 10, 2005)

I love the navigation on the site as well as the look.  Very well laid out and easy to move around.  And not that you asked, but I checked it out on my Macintosh with Safari, Firefox and Internet Explorer.  All looks good.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 25, 2005)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> Ya mind sharing what software you used to develop this site?  Also, I meant to comment before, you have some nice quality pictures on your site which really helps it also.



Thanks everyone for the feedback and comments. I used a combination of Photoshop CS (for images) Image Ready CS (for layout tables ect.) Dreamweaver MX and raw HTML code to piece it all together. 

Glad also to see it seems to work on almost ALL browsers as well.

More changes coming soon. Thanks again


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 25, 2005)

Love the site  Really like the cowboy shot under people!!!


----------



## Alison (Jul 25, 2005)

I really like the site! The layout is great and the images are wonderful as well. Only issue I saw was that it was hard for me to make out the menu titles on the left, perhaps just a shade or two lighter and they would be easier to read (but maybe it's just my eyes!). 

BTW, I voted for your picture in the young/old contest, it was a great one!


----------

